# Hortlatmak



## granturco

Selam

"Eski bir konuyu tekrar hortlatmak istemem."

Böyle bir cümle kurmak istiyorum. Fakat "hortlatmak" fiilini nasıl ifade edebileceğimi çözemedim.

Yardımınız için şimdiden teşekkürler...

granturco***


----------



## shiningstar

Merhaba,

Sanırım sorduğun konuyla ilgili çok uygun bir deyim vardı ama şu anda aklıma gelmiyor. Yine de bir yardımı dokunabilir diyerek kendi yorumumu veriyorum:

"I don't want to rise a dead/old matter again but..."

"Ölü/eski bir meseleyi yeniden diriltmek istemiyorum ama..."


----------



## shafaq

Başka bir deyişle:
I don't want to cause an old/past matter to *rise from dead/grave*.


----------



## congergs

Şayet hortlatılan bir forum konusuysa (  ) "necrobump"la çevrilebilir.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

granturco said:


> Selam
> 
> "Eski bir konuyu tekrar hortlatmak istemem."
> 
> Böyle bir cümle kurmak istiyorum. Fakat "hortlatmak" fiilini nasıl ifade edebileceğimi çözemedim.
> 
> Yardımınız için şimdiden teşekkürler...
> 
> granturco***


I would not want to resurrect/reincarnate/recollect/necro-post/raise back from the dead, a matter of the past/ a matter that is so obsolete..


----------



## Şafak

shafaq said:


> Başka bir deyişle:
> I don't want to cause an old/past matter to *rise from dead/grave*.


Brother Shafak   



congergs said:


> necrobump


Bu yepyeni lafı herkesin anlayacağını sanmıyorum maalesef.


----------



## Meraklı

hortlamak-son bulduğu zannedilen kötü bir şeyin tekrâr ortaya çıkması, peydahlanmak


----------

